# Super Dragonball Heroes: episodi in italiano. Video Streaming.



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Dragonball Heroes, nuova serie di Dragonball non ufficiale creata dai fan. Ritroveremo tutti i protagonisti di Dragonball Super alle prese con vecchi e nuovi e nemici.

Ogni episodio dura all'incirca otto minuti.

Tutti gli episodi fino ad ora rilasciati qui in basso dal secondo post in poi.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 1 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 2 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 3 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 4 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 5 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 6 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 7 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 8 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 9 ITA


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Drangonball Heros ep 10 ITA

Uscita aprile 2019


----------

